# Fish wheelchairs



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Goldfish Owner Makes A Cork 'Wheelchair' To Help His Sick Fish Swim Upright | Bored Panda
Check these out for when your fishfriends are swimming funny


----------



## Flyingkyt (Jun 22, 2015)

I saw this on my facebook few weeks ago, wish I knew these tricks few years ago.


----------



## pankajgarg01 (May 26, 2016)

I really appreciate your post and you explain each and every point very well.Thanks for sharing this information.And I'll love to read your next post too. *Wheelchair Online*


----------

